# Bellator 2013 in review



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Not only has Bellator’s Season 9 ended, but so has a big year for the arguably number two promotion. For the occasion I thought I’d review their most successful year to date.
> 
> Bellator moves to Spike
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/bellators-2013-review/


----------

